# Soft Ground Swallows ATVs + Video



## VS_Goose

*It's like cake batter mud*

Carrying your momentum across a mud puddle or a stream is one thing, but a mud bog like this is a heck of a lot harder to get through. That soft ground not only causes his machine to sink but the tires just tear through it like its nothing while fighting for traction. He fought the good fight, but he didn’t stand a chance.

Check out the video here: Soft Ground Swallows ATVs + Video - ATV.com


----------



## NMKawierider

Muskeg is tough sometimes. Takes some real talent, power and the right machine. Here's a few that have all three.

Osta outakes on Vimeo


----------

